# Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)



## maku (11. Juni 2012)

*Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

Nachdem ich demnächst meine neue Hardware bekomme und darunter auch ein  ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ist, wollte ich mich vorsorglich schon mal an den  Treiber-Download machen.

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Pro x64 (möchte alle Features vom Board nutzen --> Sound, LAN, RAID usw.)

ASRock > Products > Z77 Extreme4
Sind die Treiber von der ASRock Seite aktuell oder sollte man die lieber direkt beim "Erzeuger" besorgen?

Benötigt man folgende Treiber bzw. für was sind die genau?
- CIR receiver driver
- INF driver
- Intel Management Engine driver
- Intel Rapid Start driver (für RAID?)
- Intel Smart Connect driver
- AppCharger
- Lucid Virtu MVP
- ASMedia SATA3 Driver (wird vermutlich benötigt?)
- Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver (vermutlich auch RAID?)
- ASMedia USB 3.0 driver
- Intel USB 3.0 driver (werden die USB 3.0 Treiber benötigt oder kommen die von Windows?)
- VGA driver (wird vermutlich für den Intel Grafikchip benötigt - zusätzlich zur ATI-Graka)

Die ganzen Utilities, die noch unter Downloads aufgeführt sind - was wird davon benötigt?

Das aktuellste BIOS läuft soweit sauber, oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

also:

ich kann prinzipiell dazu raten, die mitgelieferten treiber zu nutzen  die sind meist auch aktuell. 

zu den ganzen zusatzsachen:

-mit appcharger sind die asrock boards in der lage, die usb-spezifikationen in hinsicht auf die stromversorgung zu übertreten und mehr strom darüber abzugeben. so wie es apple standardmäßig macht. der appcharger ist dann dafür da, dass du applegeräte schneller laden kannst, wie an einem MAC.  (mit den normalen beschränkungen dauert das laden halt länger)

-USB3.0 braucht die extra treiber, sonst läufts nicht. warum du zwei hast, ist mir aber nicht ganz klar ... ich würde beide installieren.

-das gleiche dürfte für den sata 3 treiber gelten.

-den rest kenne ich nicht, da es ihn bei mir nicht gibt.  allerdings werden alle programme auf der asrock homepage erklärt  

xfastlan und xfastusb kann ich übrigens empfehlen, ich bilde mir ein dass die einiges bringen, und nebenbei sind sie angenehm für den umgang mit den entsprechenden anschlüssen


----------



## maku (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

Ich hab mich mal dran gemacht jeden der Treiber über Google zu suchen.
Herausgekommen ist Folgendes:

*Intel Management Engine:*
Auf der Intel-Seite gibt es als aktuellste Versionen
8.0.10.1464_5M
und
8.0.10.1464

Die aktuellere Version _5M ist wahrscheinlich nur eine komische Releasebezeichnung - sollte aber trotzdem passen, oder?

Auf der ASRock-Seite wird noch die Version
8.0.3.1427
angeboten.


*Intel Rapid Start:*
Funktioniert offenbar nur, wenn die versteckte Partition (die bei der Installation angelegt wird) so groß ist wie der Hauptspeicher.
In meinem Fall sind das 16Gb (bei der Installation kann nur 2, 4 oder 8 GB ausgewählt werden) und daher wird das dann vermutlich auch nicht funktionieren, richtig?


*Intel Smart Connect:*
Ist wohl nur dafür da, den Rechner während des Standby-Modus aktuell zu halten (also z. B. schon alle neuen Mails abgerufen haben, wenn er wieder aufgeweckt wird).
Somit nicht wirklich interessant für mich.


*Intel USB 3.0: *
Auf der Intel-Seite gibt es als aktuellste Version
1.0.5.235 

Auf der ASRock-Seite wird noch die Version
1.0.4.220
angeboten.


*Audio:*
Bei den Realtek-Audio-Treibern bin ich mir nich ganz sicher:
Auf der Website gibt es die R2.69.
Die Version auf der ASRock-Seite ist mit "ver:6559" angegeben (entspricht anscheinend R2.67?).

Allerdings ist das Paket von der ASRock-Seite 3 mal so groß, wie die aktuellen Treiber von der Realtek-Seite.
Wie kann das sein?


*LAN:*
Die LAN-Treiber auf der ASRock-Seite sind aktueller, wie auf der Broadcom-Seite.


*ASMedia USB und SATA Treiber:*
Da gibt es offenbar nicht nur aktuellere Treiber als auf der ASRock-Seite angeboten werden, sondern man benötigt wohl offenbar auch neue Firmwares.
Siehe hier:
ASMedia USB 3.0 Chip Host Firmware, Treiber für Win7 32/64, Tips - ComputerBase Forum

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

zu allem: hol dir immer erstmal die neuesten treiber, ist meist ne gute idee 

zum audio: wenn du schon so ein schönes board kaufst, und auch der rest recht gut ist, tu dir den gefallen und kauf ne soundkarte  die realtek-chips sind legendär schlecht und die treiber sind absoluter mist. da hagelt es ausfälle und probleme ... 
mein tipp: für 30€ die asus xonar DG, ist die kleinste der serie, und hat mit 5.1 und nem kopfhörerverstärker schon die ansprüche der meisten hörer erfüllt  und klingt um längen besser, ganz zu schweigen von der klasse software 

zu intel rapid start: ich habe gelesen, dass es auch mit 16GB geht. musst du mal ausprobieren 

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich zu den ganzen intel-sachen leider nichts sagen, da bei mir ein AMD hexacore arbeitet


----------



## XT1024 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ich kann prinzipiell dazu raten, die mitgelieferten treiber zu nutzen  die sind meist auch aktuell.


  Naja... bis eine Woche nach release 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> die realtek-chips sind legendär schlecht und die treiber sind absoluter mist. da hagelt es ausfälle und probleme ...


Ich Glückspilz. 


Da ist schon viel _Zeug_ dabei. Ich würde mich erstmal auf folgende beschränken: Intel Inf, Intel USB3, Netzwerk und den Sound.
Die ASMedia USB3 und SATA3 würde ich mir sparen, so lange die nicht  benötigt werden.

Virtu und der VGA Treiber auch optional, wenn man IGP nutzen will.

Intel Rapid Storage Technology  Ob es mit RAID besser ist? Ohne RAID ist das jedenfalls optional.

Im Zweifelsfall nehme ich die Treiber der einzelnen Hersteller. Aber mit  dem Updatewahn wird auch massiv übertrieben. Der Rechner funktioniert  auch, falls der Soundtreiber nicht der Aktuellste ist


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

ja, einiges kann man weg lassen. ist geschmackssache ...   die usb und sata treiber würde ich aber reinpacken


----------



## Raketenjoint (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

Hol dir die wichtigsten Treiber (grün):
- CIR receiver driver
- INF driver (Informationsdatei zu den Treibern)
- Intel Management Engine driver
- Intel Rapid Start driver (für RAID?)
- Intel Smart Connect driver
- AppCharger
- Lucid Virtu MVP wenn du es brauchst für interne und externe Grakaverbund???
- ASMedia SATA3 Driver Zusatzcontroller
- Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver (vermutlich auch RAID?) brauchst du maximal für eine SSD (Windows Treiber reichen aber)
- ASMedia USB 3.0 driver    Zusatzcontroller 
- Intel USB 3.0 driver Interner Controller
- VGA driver nur wenn du die interne Graka wirklich brauchst
Lantreiber von Etron (ohne ihnen ist es schwer, etwas herunterzuladen) 
Tipp: 
Lade möglichst nur das runter, was *du* brauchst (Kann aber auch zu Problemen führen). Das hält Windows sauber und schnell. Besonders bei den Utilities würde ich sparsam sein. Man braucht nicht unbedingt das Lanprogramm oder den Appcharger. AXTU kann sinnvoll sein, aber ich nutze immer noch lieber das UEFI.
Außerdem sind die mitgelieferten CDs mit nicht aktuellen Treibern voll und sind meistens komplett überladen mit Müll.


----------



## maku (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

Zu den Utilities:

*Instant Boot* --> scheint mir totaler Quatsch zu sein (Rechner wird nach dem Shutdown direkt wieder in den S3 Modus gebootet)

*ASRock XFast LAN Utility* und *ASRock XFast USB Utility* --> machen soweit ja einen guten Eindruck - gab es dazu schon Berichte über Dateninkonsistenz oder kann man sich auf die Tools verlassen?

*THX TruStudio* --> bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht?

*ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility* --> das wird man vermutlich nur zum Übertakten brauchen?

*ASRock 3TB+ Unlocker Utility* --> was soll denn das sein? 3TB HDDs mit GPT sollten doch eigentlich kein Problem sein?!


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

Instant Boot ist Mist. Da fährt er erst runter, dann wieder hoch, um sich abzuschalten.. 

xFast LAN hab ich wieder runtergeschmissen, genauso wie xFast USB. Brauch *ich* nicht

TruStudio hab ich drauf, aber wieder ausm Autostart geschmissen.

Das Extreme Tuning war anfangs nutzvoll, aber übers BIOS ists mir dann doch lieber.

Bis 3TB hast du normalerweise auch keine Probleme. Erst bei allem was größer wie 3 ist. Und damit funktionierts dann


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

also *instantboot *ist für leute, die ihren pc immer nur in den standby schicken, weil sie ihn schnell wieder anhaben wollen. mit instantboot macht er halt erst nen restart, sodass man dann beim nächsten aufwecken aus dem standby trotzdem ein frisch gestartetes system hat. (windows braucht ja bekanntlich ab und an mal nen neustart ...)


*xfastusb *habe ich bei mir drauf, es beschleunigt etwas die angeschlossenen usb-geräte ...  macht sich bei mir nur bei festplatten bemerkbar, da ist es aber messbar besser. 

*xfastlan  *strukturiert deine netzwerk-packages neu und verteilt unterschiedliche vorränge je nach relevanz. das lässt sich auch komplett anpassen.  der vorteil ist, dass du zB livestreams vor downloads bevorzugen kannst, um ruckelfrei videos zu gucken während du gleichzeitig noch andere sachen online machst.   außerdem hat es ein nettes kleines fensterchen über die aktuelle netzwerkauslastung und die verteilung auf versch. bereiche ...   wenn mans braucht. 
xfastlan ist  cFos.  wurde von asrock eingekauft und umgelabelt, im system heißt es aber sogar noch cFos 

beide laufen bei mir absolut problemlos.  es schadet also nicht sie zu haben, zwingend notwendig sind sie nicht. geschmackssache ...

das *AXTU  *ist nicht nur zum übertakten da. es ist auch für eine gute lüftersteuerung und für alle spannungen da.  es gibt online aber bereits eine neue version, die nicht mehr nur 9, sonder 255 stufen pro lüfter hat   von einem extrem ins nächste ...  
läuft bei mir auch gut.  versteht sich übrigens klasse mit dem UEFI, sieht auch fast genauso aus  
ich habs mehr zur lüftersteuerung, übertakten mache ich doch eher übers uefi. 

3TB+ unlocker erklärt sich glaube ich von selbst oder?  macht festplatten >3TB nutzbar ....


----------



## maku (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

Habe mal beim ASRock-Support angefragt, ob man die Treiber auch direkt vom Hersteller (Intel, Realtek) beziehen kann, weil man dort aktuellere Versionen der Treiber bekommt.
Das war die Antwort:

_Hallo,

Ja, das kann eigentlich gemacht werden.

Soweit sind aber diese Treiber noch nicht bei uns getestet worden, bzw sind dann manchen Treiber niocht WHQL zertifiziert (was aber soweit erstmal keinen Unterschied macht... Ist mehr für Systemintegratoren wichtig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ASRock Support_


Meine Meinung:
Die Intel-Treiber alle von der Intel-Seite nehmen (ich denke mal nicht, dass ASRock Intel-Treiber modifiziert) und Audio + LAN Treiber die von der ASRock-Seite.

Die Lucid Virtu MVP nehme ich auch von der Hersteller-Seite, da aktueller.

Bei den ASMedia Treibern für USB und SATA bin ich mir noch unsicher, da man davor die Firmwares updaten muss. Allerdings wurde anscheinend auch einiges gefixt ...


ASRock haben das halt einmal mit den "damals" verfügbaren Treibern getestet und werden das jetzt vermutlich auch nicht noch mal mit aktuellen Treibern machen?!


----------



## Cyris (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*

Hier ist auch eine schöne Übersicht, man sollte jedoch wissen was man installiert und was eher nicht.

Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Hummel 1 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Treiber und Utilities für ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (Windows 7 Pro x64)*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Hol dir die wichtigsten Treiber (grün):
> - CIR receiver driver
> - INF driver (Informationsdatei zu den Treibern)
> - Intel Management Engine driver
> ...


 
- Gerade der von dir "rot als unwichtig" hervorgehobene INF Treiber ist der wichtigste überhaupt im System, damit wird erst der Chipsatz und seine Zusatzfunktionen richtig erkannt.
- Intel Management Engine Driver ebenfalls sehr wichtig z.B. bei Nutzung der Sandy/Ivy GPU und anderer implementierter Hardware
- Intel Rapid Storage Driver, ebenfalls besser. Ersetzt den Microsoft AHCI Treiber durch Intel AHCI Treiber die ebenfalls Trim für SSD unterstützen


----------

